# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Manque Fonction "Rechercher"

## Henri

Bonjour,

Aprs de vaines recherches dans les FAQ de Vista, voici mon problme :

Dans le menu "dmarrer", dans la partie droite, je n'ai pas la fonction "rechercher". Par contre en bas de l'cran et  gauche sous "Tous les programmes" la fentre "Rechercher" existe bien.
Je suis dons all dans "Proprits de la barre des taches et du menu Dmarrer"  et dans l'onglet "Dmarrer" j'ai cliqu sur "Personnaliser".
Dans "Personnaliser le menu Dmarrer" qui s'est affich je n'ai pas la *case  cocher "Rechercher"* comme je l'ai sur un autre PC.
Ma question est: Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide sur la manire d'installer cette option?

Les deux PC tournent sous Vista Version Familiale Premium.

----------


## Henri

Le PC est bien sous Vista mais avec la SP1. C'est ce Service Pack 1 qui a supprim la fonction "Rechercher".

----------

